# Deodexed stock Rom?



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

Did anyone create a deodexed stock rom anywhere? I say an old post from Protekk, but I think the rom is an older version of JB.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think so...well not posted here anyways.


----------

